
UK gov wants to mine the deep web, so they created a hackathon to get help - reustle
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/mod-hackathon-to-mine-the-deep-web
======
reustle
I found it interesting for a few reasons. One, I don't think the deep web
wants to be mined. Second, why are they creating a hackathon to do so?

~~~
ttctciyf
Bearing in mind this is a Ministry of Defence project, maybe they once more
feel the need to rustle up some support for an upcoming war?[1]

1:
[http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2003/feb/08/politics.iraq](http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2003/feb/08/politics.iraq)

------
gadders
Flagged. Editorialising in title.

~~~
reustle
How so? Is this not a hackathon put on by the uk gov to mine data from the
deep web?

~~~
gadders
What's wrong with the original title: "MOD hackathon to mine the Deep Web"?

~~~
reustle
Because it isn't clear what MOD is for a non UK resident (me)

